
Issuehunter, crowdfunding github issues - potomak
http://issuehunter.co/
======
aviflombaum
Cool! I've seen a few of these pop up recently - <http://openissu.es/> is a
project being built by some Flatiron School students.

~~~
potomak
Great resource, thanks. I think we need tools like these.

I'm trying to build a service to help devs get paid for their contribution to
the Open Source community and to get things done faster and hopefully better
by paying for development.

